# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Almanya'nın savunduğu çok kültürlülük bu mu?

## bozok

*Almanya'nın savunduğu çok kültürlülük bu mu?*

**

Economist

*Almanya'da bir kitap ile başlayan ve hızla büyüyen çok kültürlülük tartışması uzun bir süre devam edeceğe benziyor. Yaşanan tartışmalar, bugüne kadar çok kültürlülüğü savunan Merkel hükümetinin başarılı olamadığını ve bir inanışın çökme noktasına geldiğini gösteriyor.*

Halime Cengiz Almanya’ya nasıl uyum sağlıyor? Tipik bir "işçi çocuğu” olan Cengiz başörtüsü takıyor ve zamanının büyük bir kısmını göçmenlerin yoğun olarak yaşadığı Bremen’in Gröpelingen banliyösündeki Mevlana Camii'nde geçiriyor. 

Alman pasaportu olmasına rağmen “Kendimi hiçbir zaman Alman olarak tanıtmam” diyen Cengiz, kendisini “Türk kökenli bir Bremenli olarak” tanımlıyor. Bunun yanında Almancası kusursuz ve ne evliliğe ne de başörtüsü takmaya zorlanmış. Camideki görevinin bir kısmı kiliselerle işbirliği içinde Hıristiyan ve Müslümanlar arasındaki bariyerleri kaldırmaya çalışmak. 

Cengiz, çocukların Almancalarının gelişmesi için ailelere onları anaokuluna göndermeleri yönünde baskı yapıyor. Anne ve babalar çocuklarının “fazla Almanlaşacağı” kaygısı taşıyor ama o bundan endişeli değil. Kısaca, Cengiz Almanya için tam bir "model göçmen" olabilir. 

*SİYASİ DOğRULUK DEVRİ BİTTİ*
Ancak bugün gömenlerin iyi ve kötü olmaları, sayıları ve çeşitleri gibi birçok konu Almanları endişelendiriyor. Thilo Sarrazin’in, göçmenlerin Almanya’nın sonunu getirdiğini öne süren ve Alman Merkez Bankası’nın yönetim kurulundaki görevine mal olan kitabının Eylül sonuna kadar 1 milyondan fazla satmış olması, politikacıların “siyasi doğruluk” terimini gözden çıkarmalarına neden oldu. 


Hıristiyan Sosyal Birliği (CSU) partisinin başkanı Horst Seehofer, Türk ve Arapların artık Almanya’da hoş karşılanmadıklarını söylerken, parti göçmenlere “Leitkultur”, yani baskın kültürü kabul etmeleri çağrısı yapıyor. Almanya Başbakanı Angela Merkel bile çok kültürlülüğün başarısız olduğunu kabul ederken, anketler başta Müslümanlar olmak üzere göçmenlere yönelik düşmanlığın arttığını gösteriyor. 


Tuhaf olan şey, Almanya’nın göçmenlere ihtiyaç duyduğu bir zamanda onları dışlaması. ülkede iş gücü daralıyor ve yetenekli işçi ihtiyacı artıyor. Kalifiyeli işçi açığı ülkeye geçtiğimiz yıl 15 milyar euroya mal oldu. Sarrazin’le aynı görüşte olmayan Almanlar bile, onu bu soruna değindiği için övüyor. Ancak Sarrazin'in bu sorunun daha da kötüye gitmesine neden olması da söz konusu. 15 milyon kişinin göçmen asıllı olduğu Almanya, bu konuda ABD’nin ardından ikinci sırada. 

*RAKAMLARIN üİZDİğİ TABLO*
Göçmenlerin sosyal ve ekonomik refah göstergeleri hiç iyi değil. Bremen’deki göçmen gençlerin sadece yüzde 8’i mesleki eğitim alırken, Almanlarda bu oran yüzde 37. Gemi inşaat sektörünü canlandırmak isteyen kentte 2008 yılındaki göçmen işsiz sayısı yüzde 16.4 iken, bu rakam Almanlarda sadece yüzde 7.5’ti. Yoksulluk sınırının altında olan göçmenlerin oranı ise Almanların üç katı, yani yüzde 40. 

 

Bir zamanlar ülkelerine dönmeleri beklenen göçmen işçilerin çocuklarının Alman kültürüne uyum sağlamakta zorluk çekmeleri şaşırtıcı değil. Bremen üniversitesi'nden Stefan Luft, büyük şehirlerde kalabalık topluluklar halinde yaşayan göçmenlerin, yerel Almanların terk ettiği okullara gittiğini söylüyor. 

Birçok göçmen işsizlik yardımını iş bulmaya alternatif görüyor. Bir çalışmaya göre, Müslümanların yüzde 10-12’si radikal İslamcı eğilimlere sahip; Müslüman gençlerin dörtte biriyse Hıristiyan ve Yahudilere düşmanlık besliyor. 

*GELECEK BELİRSİZ*
Alınan bazı önlemler itibarıyla Almanya olumlu bir görünüm sergiliyor. Yerel Almanlarla yabancılar arasındaki işsizlik oranları farkı dünya geneline göre daha az. Luft’a göre, sosyal kutuplaşma “Fransa’daki kadar kötü değil.” Hükümet ise 300 bin göçmene uzmanlık alanlarında iş kazandıracak çok gecikmiş bir yasayı gündeme getirmeyi planlıyor. 

Sarrazin’in yarattığı tartışma bir kültür çatışması başlattı. Bremen hükümeti entegrasyondan sorumlu komisyon üyesi Erhard Heintze, yaşanan tartışmalar yüzünden entegrasyon çabalarının “büyük zarar” gördüğünü belirtti. Cengiz ise “birçok aile ciddi şekilde Türkiye’ye dönmeyi düşünüyor” yorumunu yaptı. 

Bremen üniversitesi'nden akademisyen Yasemin Karakaşoğlu, okullarda göçmenlerin “özel ihtiyaçları olan küçük bir grup değil, bir norm olduğunu” belirtti. Karakaşoğlu’na göre, Almanların Alman olmak konusundaki fikirleri de değişmeli: “Bremen buna hazır olabilir ancak birçok Alman değil.” 

"_Multikulturell? Wir?_" başlıklı makaleden derlenmiştir.


13 Kasım 2010 / *HüRRİYET*

----------

